# Whats it like to own a rabbit?



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I love rabbits, i've always wanted one as a pet. What are they like, are they tame? Do they like affection and fuss? Do they have different personalities? 

These sound like such stupid questions, but i'm curious all the same.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It depends on the rabbit some love cuddles others like mine don't but are happy to be petted etc. They definately have personalities like any animal. They make great house pets will watch you everywhere you go they like staring at you don't be scared. Once you've tamed them or if you get one thats used to being handled they're great pets you can even teach them tricks I taught Leo to sit and lie down on command with a clicker.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They can vary a lot in temprement. Females can be grumpier than males if they are not spayed. Males tend to be a bit more laid back. My girls have been together since they were babies, and brought up the same. Yet one is grumpy and bites, and the other is laid back! Islay loves getting fussed, whereas Jura hates it! That should change once they are old enough to be spayed.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I've only had girls but I've loved them all. Violet, a dutch, was moody; sometimes wanted petting, sometimes not but used to be soft to pick up and used to run round me in circles. Clover, a rescue lop, was like a little dog - she'd run up to me and want attention; loads of petting but hated being picked up.
I've still got two bunnies - Dusty (English Butterfly) another rescue, she's very timid but is soft and friendly when picked up and Willow (baby German lop) who licks my hands and face and loves cuddles - she jumps up to see me and sit with me on the sofa. Apparently when her hormones kick in she could change - hope not!
So I love my bunnies - they make great pets, but owners must give them good homes, lots of space and treat them like part of the family!
jemma


----------



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

My wife and I have 2 rabbits. A boy and a girl. Apart from a serious dislike for each other they are both really tame and enjoy our company a lot. They are both house rabbits and although they live in cages they do get to roam around the living room for a few hours each in the evening. Jake follows my wife everywhere she goes, he runs circles around her, jumps on her lap when she's on the sofa, lies down next to her and before he was neutered he tried to hump her slippers a few times:blush: However, he never licks her but always gives my hand a lick or two as he runs past me, I'm also the only one who can pick him up without any kicking.
Marrin is just insane, she runs around the room as fast as she can, jumping on everything and trying to dig tunnels under everything and doesn't care much for us at all. Then when she tires herself out she walks over to one of us and flops down with her head underneath our arm or leg, it's really cute.
So yeah, I'd recommend rabbits as pets anyday.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Bunnies are great pets to have!  You'll get loads of great advice on this forum about how best to keep them.  In general, i've found that lop-eared buns are more docile and affectionate than the smaller netherland dwarf buns. Rabbits are not too keen on being picked up though as they are prey animals and when they're picked up they think they've been caught. So they're not so great pets for children as you might think as children like to pick them up. 

Make sure you get 2 bunnies as they are social and like to be with bunny company. Oh, and make sure you get them from a rabbit rescue rather than a pet shop as there are so many buns in rescues waiting for homes. (and they're the sweetest, most gorgeous buns you ever see - like my 2 for example ) Always get them neutered, as they will be happier and it's better for them (females have 80% chance of getting uterine cancer without neutering) They're sooo entertaining to watch though. Mine are house buns, and provide endless entertainment (I barely need a tv!) Especially when they're together, watching them groom each other and snuggle up together (as my two are now ) is just sooo heart-warming. And a great source of conversation when guests come round!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I own a few rabbits and i have to say that my pink one is the best. I recently bought a blue one, which looked pretty, but it was crap and i sent it back for a refund  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I own a few rabbits and i have to say that my pink one is the best. I recently bought a blue one, which looked pretty, but it was crap and i sent it back for a refund  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


What do you mean it was crap? How can a rabbit be crap?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

helebelina said:


> What do you mean it was crap? How can a rabbit be crap?


Well i put the batteries in it and started it going, but it just did nothing for me at all


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well i put the batteries in it and started it going, but it just did nothing for me at all


Think you are on the wrong website love


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Well i put the batteries in it and started it going, but it just did nothing for me at all


:lol: You've really cheered me up tonight Sarah, never change hun.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Glad to hear it :lol:

I think we both needed a giggle

The OP did ask what its like to own a rabbit, they just didnt specify which kind :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i am dekd i was gona say something along the same lines altho i like my rabits lmao they do me good but prefer without batries ahahahaha


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i am dekd i was gona say something along the same lines altho i like my rabits lmao they do me good but prefer without batries ahahahaha


I prefer them with batteries. Cost a lot less to "feed" :lol:


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Helebelina, srfdufe had me confused for a minute there as well, I think she means the "sex toy" rabbits, not sure why they call them rabbits tho


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

LOL to the direction of the above thread!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Love my bunny and they make great pets both indoor and out....Dolly is an indoor bun but she has an outside house for when she wants to go out .....well did anyway....she chewed through the bottom of it yesterday....havent a clue why because the door is always open to it....somethig to do I suppose lol...xx


----------

